# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Reference book on Bigfoot planned

## kuching

The Johor State Government expects to come up with a reference book on the Johor Bigfoot.

A committee comprising experts from local universities and non-governmental organisations will scrutinise local and foreign media reports, periodicals and books on Bigfoot sightings and alleged evidence.

More on NST (including the news of Orang Utan in Borneo which is facing the threat of extinction due to deforestation) :

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------

